# Skull Throne- Step by Step



## ZahnFamilySpooks (Aug 18, 2021)

Hello all,
This was my wife's project and she did 80% of the work. I simply helped her with some cutting, gluing, and painting. We all know that HD came out with a "Bone Throne" this year. While it looks nice, it is not weatherproof, and looks a bit Game of Thrones-ish and costs $200. Wifey really wanted to build our own so folks could sit in it and take a selfie in front of our yard haunt. So let's begin! 
*1. We started with an old Wicker Chair we got for free. * It was in rough shape. Looked like someone had tried to paint it once already and the paint was flecking off every time you touched it. It didn't feel overly sturdy either so we used two 3/4" pvc pipes (in a cross pattern under the chair) as well as some zip ties to fortify the structure a little. 









*2.* *The next step is we painted the chair* black. We tried black spray paint to begin with but found the paint started flecking off. So we used liquid black Flex Seal to paint the chair. This was the most expensive part of the project. However the Flex Seal being like liquid rubber not only stuck but weatherproofed and probably helped further stabilize it. 









*3. Step 3 we used cardboard to cutouts* to determine the exact shapes and areas of the chair we wanted to cover. The below pic illustrates however doesn't show the cardboard we used on either side of the main backboard. Then we used these cardboard cutouts to trace the shape onto plyboard. For this we bought our first Dremel tool (yes we are newbs). Oh what joy to finally be able to cut circular shapes!









*4. Next step is start attaching skulls/bones* to the plyboard pieces. For the seat we bought a piece of dense foam from Joann fabric store. We covered it with a nifty looking black-rainbow vinyl. Simply glue the foam to the plyboard and then wrap the vinyl around it and use a staple gun to secure it from underneath. We also used this vinyl for the top left-right wings of the chair. For the back of the chair we bought a $9.99 bag of bones from HD and hot glued the bones to it. This is how the chair was looking now..









*5. The next step was done with spray foam*. It was the 1st time we used foam in a project. We used a product called Great Stuff gaps and cracks we got at HD. It was only $4 per can and we used 3 cans for the whole project. The craggy look of the foam would greatly enhance the look of the chair in the long run. Careful about getting it on your fingers it is hard to get off lol.









*6. Next is to paint the foam!* Painting around the bones was the most tedious part of the project. There didn't seem to be a way around that. For the chairs arms we tried spraying the foam with black spray pain before pushing the skulls into the foam. Didn't work. We just used an oil based black paint to paint the foam and not any skulls or bones.. the mini skulls on the arms we got at Walmart for $3.89 per bag. We used 4 bags. 

















*7. Anchoring the different pieces to the chair*. For the arm pieces we drilled holes and used zipties to help secure them. The seat piece we used gorilla glue. The upper left and right pieces we used gorilla glue. And the main back piece of the chair we didnt use any zipties or glue but, just used the spray foam itself to help secure it to the wicker chair. The skeleton hands, feet, and 2 lower bones were hot glued onto the chair after all the other pieces were done and in place. Once dry we covered up any hot glue with same oil based paint. Here is the finished product!









While I'm posting this topic, the chair has only been outside for a day and a half. Already several people have come to admire and take pictures sitting in it! We move the chair inside the garage at night and when we aren't home to avoid theft. Hope you enjoyed the pics. Happy Halloween! 🦴💀


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

very creative! Love the repurposing of the old chair. Looks 100x better!


----------



## DrDefective (12 mo ago)

Very cool piece! Great job. Keep this up, and you will find a Dremel tool will become your best friend.


----------

